# Speeding up my computer



## That Guy

Hi, I would like to make my computer run faster. I currently use a dell inspiron 6400 running windows vista home premium. When I bought the computer it came with many pre-loaded programmes. I use the computer for internet surfing( wirelessly), typing, messaging and occasionally playing music (on itunes) and internet flash games. These are a list of programmes my computer is currently running: 
Cyberlink PowerCinema resident Program,
Desktop Window Manager,
Media Centre Media Status Aggregator Service,
ITunesHelper Module,
McAfee Integrated Security Platform,
Quickset,
Dell Wireless WLAN Card Wireless Network Tray Applet,
Task scheduler Engine,
Kodak Easyshare Software,
RoxMMTrayApp Module, 
Dell support, 
Windows sidebar,
Sony Ericsson PC SUITE, 
Windows explorer,
Brightness Control Panel,
Java ™ Platform SE binary, 
Macrovision FLEXnet Connect Scheduler,
Digital Line Detection,
CameraMonitor Application, 
tsnp2std Microsoft, 
hkc md Module,
persistence Module, 
Delivery manager
, Media Centre Tray Applet,
Synaptics TouchPad Enhancements, 
Sigmatel Audio system tray application, 
windows Media Player Network Sharing Service Configuration Application, 

Could you please tell me the programmes that i need just to run my computer normally and how to stop the ones I don’t need permanently (turn them off) Any other tips on how to speed up my PC would be helpful


----------



## sg1

That Guy said:


> Hi, I would like to make my computer run faster. I currently use a dell inspiron 6400 running windows vista home premium. When I bought the computer it came with many pre-loaded programmes. I use the computer for internet surfing( wirelessly), typing, messaging and occasionally playing music (on itunes) and internet flash games. These are a list of programmes my computer is currently running:
> Cyberlink PowerCinema resident Program,
> Desktop Window Manager,
> Media Centre Media Status Aggregator Service,
> ITunesHelper Module,
> McAfee Integrated Security Platform,
> Quickset,?
> Dell Wireless WLAN Card Wireless Network Tray Applet,
> Task scheduler Engine,
> Kodak Easyshare Software,
> RoxMMTrayApp Module,
> Dell support,
> Windows sidebar,
> Sony Ericsson PC SUITE,
> Windows explorer,
> Brightness Control Panel,(unless you need it)
> Java ™ Platform SE binary,
> Macrovision FLEXnet Connect Scheduler,
> Digital Line Detection,
> CameraMonitor Application,
> tsnp2std Microsoft,
> hkc md Module,
> persistence Module,
> Delivery manager
> , Media Centre Tray Applet,
> Synaptics TouchPad Enhancements,
> Sigmatel Audio system tray application,
> windows Media Player Network Sharing Service Configuration Application,
> 
> Could you please tell me the programmes that i need just to run my computer normally and how to stop the ones I don’t need permanently (turn them off) Any other tips on how to speed up my PC would be helpful


The ones in red should be safe to disable from startup by going START>in run/search box type> *msconfig* and go to startup tab and click them off, then do a reboot.

Also right click your desktop in a space and select *view*>*show desktop* icons and turn them off(untick)
Then goto your taskbar(assume at bottom of screen(default)) and right click then select *toolbars* and choose *desktop*.
Now your desktop items will be in a list structure and it should shave a bit more time of loading up the OS.

There's loads more little tweaks such as editing the menushow delay in the registry from 400 to around 150(works good for me) which makes your menus open quicker. I'm sure people here will help you with some more bud


----------



## cohen

Post a list of programs and we can see what you need to uninstall and go from there.

Well post a list of your programs. This how you do it:


Download Hijackthis from here
Open Hijackthis
Click on "Open Misc Tools"
Click on "Open Unistall Manager"
Click on "Save List"
Save it in a location
Notepad will open
Hit Ctrl + A
Copy + paste in a forum reply

From the list of programs, we can tell you what ones to uninstall.


----------



## sg1

he has posted a list of programs, just not in your favourite way(HJT)


----------



## cohen

sg1 said:


> he has posted a list of programs, just not in your favourite way(HJT)



he posted the programs that were running at the time, that will produce a list of programs installed on the PC.


----------



## jdbennet

how much ram has it got?

if its got 512 or 1gb, upgrade to 2gb

vista hp is a memory hog


----------



## jdbennet

how much ram has it got?

if its got 512 or 1gb, upgrade to 2gb

vista hp is a memory hog


----------



## sg1

Is he allowed to request donations on CF


----------



## jdbennet

dunno but that was an awesome reply


----------



## sg1

probably a copy/paste from his website but it was on topic just not sure about being allowed to have his paypal on bottom


----------



## vix

If it was me, I'd uninstall ALL of the programs that were installed by default.  (If you don't use em')  

For speed, maybe try a faster hard drive, more RAM or potentially a CPU upgrade if the BIOS supports it.


----------



## sg1

Going to control panel and "adjusting for best performance" in system properties would be a good start, then disabling "show desktop icons" and using MSCONFIG to adjust/turn off *startup programs* would also be enough for most people IMO

Of course regular DeFrags and Temp file cleanups would be good too,

If not... then it's time to then look at hardware upgrades


----------

